# Flatheads in Acton Lake?



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm currently attending Miami University in Oxford, Ohio and I have been trying to catch flatheads in Acton Lake. I have been out 5 times in the past two weeks fishing with live bait, large and small during the peak hours. I'm fishing in what i believe are spots that would hold flatheads with no success. I'm not trying to find someone's fishing holes, I'm just curious if anybody has caught them in the lake, or should i just start fishing the Great Miami River for them?


----------



## stzeiser (Aug 30, 2007)

I have caught chanel cat bullheads but no flatheads


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea since i have been out i have caught some small channels on live bait, and i have had some friends catch bullheads. (Which i used for bait) I'm going on 25 hours now with no flatheads. I'm beginning to get doubtful, but I have had longer dry spells on lakes that i know hold flatheads, so i'll keep trying. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

what size bullhead you use and how you catch them..


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I use bullheads from 4" up to 12". The larger ones are difficult to put on a float so you'll need to put them on bottom with a few ounces of weight (I use 3-5 ounce pyramid weights) Here lately i have been catching them while fishing for carp using corn. I'll throw a quarter of a can of corn out in the water as chum and wait. Ill then thread some corn on a small hook and toss it out with no weight. From here you can either tight line the bait or crimp a piece of styrofoam onto your line and watch for it to take off. If i don't get any bites i thread a couple of corn kernels on a hook and tip the hook with a night crawler. Normally i catch bullheads with nightcrawler on bottom using the same methods, but corns pretty cheap and it helps to lure them in and reduces the amount of time it will take to catch bait. Who knows you might even catch a couple nice carp, which also make nice bait if you can catch them small enough.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Is this in the river or lake and just wondering if it in the river how deep of water up think would be the best.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

The method mentioned below i use in reservoirs. The same method can be applied to rivers, however current tends to carry away any chum you may disperse. For this reason chum would be ineffective and you would have to use a egg sinker/swivel/leader setup to stay on bottom. If you wanted to target bullheads in rivers/large creeks i would choose to fish near a tributary, possibly near a beach or an area with a soft bottom and use night crawler. As far as depth goes i would fish in less than 10' of water. This method works particularly well after water levels begin to recede after a period of rain. (Note: these are my opinions/tactics and they may differ greatly from others.)


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks I will have a try at it...


----------

